# Manuvering Trailer At Home



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

I have seen others post about a gizzmo that is electronic that can help you manually place your TT at home in those tight spots that you can't do very well with your TV. Anyone remember what it is called and about how much they are? Links would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Super charged Golf Cart


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you are after an electric trailer dolly. I did a search on the net and found several manufacturers. They appear to be around $800-$900 but I know that several members here have them and I'm sure they will chime in on the specifics.

Paul


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, I do remember seeing that in a picture here, but it was a while ago. But where


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Wonder what the hitch weight is for this?









In-laws is being stored in my garage.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Not sure if it will help you, and never tried it myself,

but I've heard a hitch on the front of your tv will help tight spots.

Brian


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

After some searching, I found a post where Y-Guy used one. Picture below:










and post with details below:

Link

Good luck,

Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

From Y-Guy's Outbacker Page (link on the Forum list page)










EDIT: Oops, Paul beat me to it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks, thats the one I ve been looking for the last half hour, knew it was here somewhere

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey I recognize that Outback, wait and that House and that Power Mover... though Jim sees that Outback more then I do now.

I still have the Power Mover too... and its still for sale!

It's a very handy device to have around, and sure made moving my Outback stress free. I've used it since to move my fully loaded ATV trailer in the garage, but mostly now I use the ATV to move the empty flatbed.

There are really two companies that make these, they both advertise in every RV related magazine I've seen. I bought mine from Power Mover Inc.


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

That's the exact picture I was looking for. Y-Guy, how much for the one you have for sale?

Airboat


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Hey I recognize that Outback, wait and that House and that Power Mover... though Jim sees that Outback more then I do now.
> 
> I still have the Power Mover too... and its still for sale!
> 
> ...


I would have LOVED to have bought this...but I don't have power at the storage location. When Steve showed it to me I was very impressed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

FLA_Airboat said:


> I have seen others post about a gizzmo that is electronic that can help you manually place your TT at home in those tight spots that you can't do very well with your TV. Anyone remember what it is called and about how much they are? Links would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I let my DW do it









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I have seen others post about a gizzmo that is electronic that can help you manually place your TT at home in those tight spots that you can't do very well with your TV. Anyone remember what it is called and about how much they are? Links would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I let my DW do it









Thor
[/quote]

Brave man Thor....Brave man.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor said:


> I let my DW do it


LOL - we bought the Power Mover to save our marriage... and it probably did.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

So Steve, do you park your motor home in that spot now? I might buy a ticket to come watch that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I let my DW do it


LOL - we bought the Power Mover to save our marriage... and it probably did.

[/quote]

If that puppy was gas powered I'd come get it this weekend!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> So Steve, do you park your motor home in that spot now? I might buy a ticket to come watch that!


I'd love to, but the pad is a bit short. It rests about 1/4 mile away at our neighborhood storage lot, I could walk there... but I don't.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> So Steve, do you park your motor home in that spot now? I might buy a ticket to come watch that!


I'd love to, but the pad is a bit short. It rests about 1/4 mile away at our neighborhood storage lot, I could walk there... but I don't.

[/quote]

Just a few more short years and you can send your son after it...


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

There is also a Co. called Power Caster. http://www.powercaster.com/ 
I have used one for years and it is a great product and company.

If you had a portable generator you could power the mover with that...

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HuckZito said:


> There is also a Co. called Power Caster. http://www.powercaster.com/
> I have used one for years and it is a great product and company.
> 
> If you had a portable generator you could power the mover with that...
> ...


having to haul the mover and the generator seems like a lot of effort. Just need a gas powered one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There is also a Co. called Power Caster. http://www.powercaster.com/
> I have used one for years and it is a great product and company.
> 
> If you had a portable generator you could power the mover with that...
> ...


having to haul the mover and the generator seems like a lot of effort. Just need a gas powered one.








[/quote]
Come on, you have a gas powered mover. The commercials for that Quadrasteer would make me think you wouldn't need anything else.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Come on, you have a gas powered mover. The commercials for that Quadrasteer would make me think you wouldn't need anything else.


Oh...I *LOVE* the Quadrasteer. I don't think I'd be able to park my Outback in the storage lot without it. Can't tell you how many times someone has approached me in a parking lot and told me I have a problem with my rear tires not being straight. I laugh and tell them that is normal and they are amazed. Most stick around to watch me back out and see the rear tires move. I can turn a complete circle in the same radius as a Honda Civic. Did I tell you how much I LOVE my Quadrasteer?

But, I like toys...toys are fun...so having a neat toy to park the Outback seems like something I "need"....


----------

